# Hypershock Series Broadheads versus Big Game Animals



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

I will be using these heads this year exclusively. I have seen the devastation caused by these heads on big game and it is simply amazing!


----------



## The Fella (May 19, 2003)

JDES900X

I'm sure that the fact that you rep for them had nothing to do with your choice of broadhead, did it?


----------



## thedarkarcher (Nov 20, 2002)

At the ATA show they had not even gone into production. Are you saying that they are available now? I have yet to see them anywhere.


----------



## JDES900X (May 22, 2002)

Aftershock manufactures all of their broadheads right here in the USA. They will be filling orders within the next few days.


----------



## thedarkarcher (Nov 20, 2002)

they talked about penetration but I saw no mention of a passthru. Having 2 holes is better than 1 IMO. They look like good broadheads are they being slowed down after impact because they don't open until inside the animal?


----------



## huntsman (Apr 15, 2004)

*Hypershock Series Broadhead Penetration*

Hi Dark Archer,

Pertaining to your question regarding not mentioning any pass-throughs during the hunts, the first russian boar that was harvested was a complete pass through. The Hypershock Broadhead slammed through the armor plate and came out the opposite side shoulder on the russian boar.

Now for some technical information pertaining to the HYPERSHOCK SERIES BROADHEADS.

One issue that really needs to be addressed is Kinetic energy. No matter if you shoot a fixed blade or other mechanical broadheads, you basically are shooting what is considered wedging geometry. Meaning that you are loosing energy trying to spread the skin and then enter the animal. 

The Hypershock series broad uses anti-wedging technology. 

The best example that I can give you is the 80 / 20 rule. If you look at todays wedge shapes broadheads (fixed/ mechanicals), it takes 80% of the energy to penetrate the fur / skin / bone and the remaining 20% enegry is therefore used up in the animal. 

The Hypershock series broadhead is just the opposite. It only requires 20% to enter the animal and the remaining 80% to do internal damage. Small hole going in and large one coming out. 

Which would you rather use? I know what I would hunt with is the one that uses the majority of its energy inside the animal. 


Please visit our website - additional information covered there.

Good hunting!!


----------



## thedarkarcher (Nov 20, 2002)

No worries huntsman. I was at the ATA show when you introduced them and I was interested then. I wanted to try them out but there were none available yet. 
I even have the plastic square with the hole in it that only your broadhead can fit thru. 

How are they going to be distributed? Do you have stores in virginia that will carry them? Will larger retail stores be carring them as well?


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

I think my only real question is about the opening of the blades once they are inside. Do the blades have enough mechanical advantage to open through flesh, tissue, etc? To me that would eat up lots of kinetic energy and really slow things down.


----------



## dawg (Apr 10, 2004)

*energy*

If the Brodhead opens is side it takes less energy. If you open on the outside you start energy loss cutting the hair, skin tissue, ribs, and then the lungs. All that other stuff you cut will not take down the game until it hits the lungs, so you have saved all that extra energy to cut all the stuff inside the game. Jerry please correct me if that is not correct.


----------



## huntsman (Apr 15, 2004)

*Penetration*

Dark Archer,

Pertaining to your question of who will be selling the Hypershock Broadheads, many of the larger stores will have them. If you are dealing with an archery shop that will not be carrying them but would be interested, have them contact us at our website - www.aftershockarchery.com

Dawg,

Your reply is correct pertaining to the loss of energy (wedging). The Hypershock Series Broadhead is designed so that you are not being robbed of Kenetic energy (Anti Wedging Geomtry). Another words, Less energry used to penetrate the hide and flesh, therefore more energy to do damage inside. Let me tell you about an experience that I had last year while hunting deer, and then let you make the decision regarding which broadhead would you rather hunt with.

Last year I had the opportunity to hunt deer with the Hypershock 125's. My treestand is 25 ft up overlooking a small open field surrounded by woods. I am sitting on numerous trails that criss-cross infront of me. Around 6 pm, a nice buck was heading down the path next to me. The only thing is that he was about 25 yards away and angling (about 45 degrees) from me. Two years ago, I had the same shot opportunity at a big eight point using a mechanical, only to have the arrow deflect (hit a rib) and the broadhead opened the side of the deer, thus wounding a nice buck. I was so discussed, I wasn't sure what I was going to hunt with for a broadhead. 

This time however and having shot the hypershock in competitive tournaments, I had the confidence to take that shot. So I did! Because the Hypershock must penetrate the animal first (an inch) before it opens and the cutting diameter of 2 3/4 inches, it took out the lungs and the heart. It did not do a complete pass through only because the Hypershock broke the shoulder on the opposite side. Besides, the deer ran only 60 yards and fell over. This buck dressed out at 220 lbs and was a 7 1/2 year old 6 point. 

Again, confidence knowing that the Hypershock broadhead would use only 20 percent of its energy to penetrate and the other 80 percent to do internal devastation. Look us up on the web, we would be happy to answer any additional questions that you may have.

Be Safe and Good Hunting!


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

Obviously the arrow in the picture with the hog is not the arrow that actually killed it--arrow is really clean!


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

Obviously the arrow in the picture with the hog is not the arrow that actually killed it--arrow is really clean!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

jsasker said:


> *Obviously the arrow in the picture with the hog is not the arrow that actually killed it--arrow is really clean! *


At least it didn't pass through....but made it deep enough though.


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

I have an interest in these broadheads but am uncertain if they are legal in Texas. The regulations state a " mechanical braodhead must begin to open upon impact." Still waiting clarification from TPWD.


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

I have hunted with a broadhead very similar to this one with terrible results and would never even consider shooting one again. I hunt with mechanical heads and am a very big proponent of them in certain designs. The broadhead I was using was a Wapiti and cant remember the manufacturer, but it had the hooks on the side half way down the broadhead to open the blades inside the animal. I was shooting an Extreme amount of kinetic energy 80ft lbs and shot a Kodiak Blacktail broadside at 30 yds wit ha small diameter Easton PC carbon and didnt even get penetration out the other side. The most resounding thing was the large clack when the blades opened. You could just hear it losing energy.
Later in the trip I shot a second shot on another deer at 50yds and one of the hooks caught and the broadhead veered off into the outside shoulder meat. I swore off of them right then even though they flew great. 
I know several people who killed large animals such as Alaskan Yukon Moose with them but there was too much margin of error in that style of head. Neddless to say when I saw them at the tradeshow I had flashbacks!


----------



## dawg (Apr 10, 2004)

Every hunter has good and bad stores about all types of gear, but that is like saying because your 4x4 got stuck in the mud you will never buy one again. Many times the driver should not have taked that path even if he owned BIGFOOT. I think just about all the gear made today is good IMO. Some like what others hate!


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

It looks like they will be legal in my state. This is the reply I received,
"Thank you for making me aware of the Hypershock mechanical broadhead. After
reviewing the AfterShock Archery, Inc. website demonstration, it is the
opinion of the TPWD Law Enforcement staff that the Hypershock mechanical
broadhead is a lawful hunting projectile in Texas for hunting turkey and all
game animals, other than squirrels. 

If you have any questions, please let me know. 

Thanks, 
L. David Sinclair
Chief of Wildlife Enforcement
Texas Parks and Wildlife Department
4200 Smith School Road
Austin, Texas 78744


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

How are these any different then the sonoran broadheads? They have been shooting them in AZ for at least 10 years.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

The one thing that concerns me is that the entire, Ferrel and tip all seem to be one piece of aluminum, Wouldn't the Aluminum tip be soft on bone impact ? i guess i would prefer a steel type of chisel tip ? 
any clarification would be appreciated.
Thanks
KEN


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Are Texas Squirrels too much for them. Do they require blunts for tree rats? Advise TINK


----------



## Joe C. (Mar 18, 2003)

Tink,
Maybe it is not "BIG ENOUGH" for Texas squirrels I had a laugh on that one too!


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

it is exactly the same style as the sonoran hunter. That is the same one I used in Alaska that I had such a terrible experience with. I love the characteristics of mechanical broadheads and dont really have a problem with turkeys being shot with about anything. There are a lot of mechanical designs that give mechanicals a bad name and then there are others that have been designed flawlessly. I still stand behind my opinion odf that style of broadhead that opens with hooks halfway down the shank. They take way to much energy off of the arrow!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I thought you said you were using the "Wapiti"...while it may have been a predessor to the Sonoran Bowhunting Products, it is very different. The Wapiti had no ferrule, simply 2 blade joined in the middle, the SBP has an Aluminum ferule with a steel tip. I have never heard of any complaints from any one who has taken game with the SBP. The Hypershock looks like a copy of the SBP, with curved blades and no steel tip...looks like it should work ok, but nothing revolutionary.


----------



## dawg (Apr 10, 2004)

X-cutter take the time to read all the advantages the HyperShock has over the other expandable broadheads! This thing blows the sbp out of the water and all the others. All heads look somewhat the same but if you READ how the HyperShock works it is like NO other Broadhead!! If you think it is the same make a list and let the Pro Staff "Jerry" answer how it is different.

1 Designed to conserve precious kinetic energy
2 Engineered to penetrate first without wedging & Deploy inside
3 Inboard center of gravity and pivot geometry
4 Anti-Deflecting and Anti-Catapulting 
5 Curved blades
6 Type 3 S hard Anodized Body
7 Triple action blade deployment
8 Solid body with larger tip

Now please take the time to show us anything that is listed that is the same on ANY other broadhead! I could not find anything.
This is on the back of the HyperShock ATA hand out.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Here is a pic of the Sonoran Bowhunting Products. While it doesnt have the curved blades, it has everything your broadhead has. 
"1 Designed to conserve precious kinetic energy" I guess
"2 Engineered to penetrate first without wedging & Deploy inside"yep
"3 Inboard center of gravity and pivot geometry"if it looks like a duck  How is your different?
"4 Anti-Deflecting and Anti-Catapulting" yep 
"5 Curved blades" you win
"6 Type 3 S hard Anodized Body" couldnt tell you...but it is made from "high strength aircraft aluminum with a steel tip"
"7 Triple action blade deployment" how is yours different?
"8 Solid body with larger tip" yoour is solid aluminum...this is alumium with a steel tip...what makes yours better?

Here is a link to their website:

http://www.sbp.cc/delayed.htm


----------



## dawg (Apr 10, 2004)

Xs24-7
Team Canada

Registered: Aug 2002
Location: Winnipeg, MB, Canada
Posts: 465
Here is a pic of the Sonoran Bowhunting Products. While it doesnt have the curved blades, it has everything your broadhead has. 
"1 Designed to conserve precious kinetic energy" I guess 
NO NOT AT ALL

"2 Engineered to penetrate first without wedging & Deploy inside"yep
NO IT WEDGES BIG TIME

"3 Inboard center of gravity and pivot geometry"if it looks like a duck How is your different?
IT HAS INBOARD C-OF-G 

"4 Anti-Deflecting and Anti-Catapulting" yep 
NO ALL OTHERS WILL DEFLECT ON HARD ANGLES

"5 Curved blades" you win

"6 Type 3 S hard Anodized Body" couldnt tell you...but it is made from "high strength aircraft aluminum with a steel tip"
TYPE 3S HARDCOAT HAS A HARDNESS OF 65C THAT IS TOOL STEEL

"7 Triple action blade deployment" how is yours different?
ALL OTHERS JUST HAVE A TRIP LEVER 

"8 Solid body with larger tip" yoour is solid aluminum...this is alumium with a steel tip...what makes yours better?
AFTER THE TIP PASSES THE REST OF THE BODY ENTERS IN WITH NO RESISTANCE NOT LIKE A DOOR WEDGE

Here is a link to their website:
www.aftershockarchery.com


YOU HAD 1 CORRECT ANSWER #5 THIS IS WHY THE HYPERSHOCK IS LIKE NO OTHER


----------



## huntsman (Apr 15, 2004)

*Reliability, Strength and Dependability*

In the reliability department, the HyperShock™ brings it to new levels. Aftershock refused to consider any design compromises due to cost. No amount of fancy marketing buzzwords are going to make great product. The HyperShock™ simply had to perform to specifications. The materials and processes utilized to manufacture this broadhead are state of the art. From the ultra-strong and light, fully machined billet Type 3S hard anodized 7075-T6 ferrule, to the proprietary curved edge .032” stainless blades that are hard, yet ductile to avoid breaking. The very special anodizing process yields a surface hardness of 65 R-C and is over 10 times thicker than regular anodizing. This special type 3S anodize also has much less of a coefficient of friction than its competition to aid its ability to pass through bone without grinding to a halt. 

From all the abuse that I put the Hypershock Series Broadheads through, I can tell you one thing - They will exceed all your expectations givinig you the confidence to hunt and harvest all types of game animals. For the past 25 years of hunting and shooting competitively, trying everything new that comes on the market, these broadheads have surpassed every mechanical / fixed broadhead that I have ever used. Having hunted / harvested animals, shooting competitively with them and making a believer out of me is why I joined the Aftershock Archery Prostaff. 

THE HYPERSHOCK Series Broadheads goes beyond the BONE!!

Give them a try, you won't be disappointed.

Be safe and good hunting!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Did you even look at the link I posted?
The blades deploy in the EXACT same manner. Other than the fact that yours are curved, they are the same. Why would the SPB be more subject to deflection than your BH...they are the same design...how is the center of gravity "more centered" than the SBP that uses the exact same method of blade deployment? "All others just have a trip lever"....it uses the same lever to activate as yours...
You must not have even looked at the pic or went into the link....I will take a few pics of the 2 side by side if you like...here is another pic till I get down to the shop.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

All it appears that you have done is move the hooks that open the blades back.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Xs24-7,
I'm curious about the answers you'll get.
Probably one more repeating of the website twaddle.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

SHOULD i JUST ANSWER FOR THEM AND JUST CUT AND PASTE THE LAST REPLY OR A QUOTE FROM THE WEBSITE ?  
SAVE THEM SOME TIME, LOL

CLICK THIS IS A RECORDING


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

I would be curious to see what that aluminium tip would look like after a direct leg bone or shoulder blade contact, 
thats my only possible flaw in question i have, 
the rest of the Head looks good, yea it does look like the SPB, just longer and slight changes, but what what broad head don't look like another to a point.  there is 50 broad heads that look like a thunderhead, or rocky mountain.  

KEN


----------



## dawg (Apr 10, 2004)

Did you even look at the link I posted? YES

The blades deploy in the EXACT same manner. NO THEY DO NOT PLEASE LOOK AGAIN

Other than the fact that yours are curved, they are the same. NO THEY ARE NOT PLEASE LO0K AGAIN

Why would the SPB be more subject to deflection than your BH..
DEFLECTION TAKES PLACE WHEN A BROADHEADS TRIP LEVERS HIT ON THE NEER SIDE OF THE ANIMAL. THE BLADE TRYS TO OPEN AND THEN TAKES THE ARROW OFF DEFLECTING IT. THIS IS VERY COMMON WITH EXPANDABLES.

THE HYPERSHOCK OPENS THE OPPOSIT OR FAR SIDE FIRST PREVENTING THAT DEFLECTION FROM TAKING PLACE. IF YOU TAKE A GOOD LOOK THE BLADES PASS THROUGH THE BODY AND ARE EXPOSED ON THE OPPOSIT SIDE, SO WHEN THE BLADES OR BLADE IS COMPRESSED ON ANYTHING IT WILL START TO EXPOSE THE OPPOSIT SIDE TIP ONCE AGAIN PREVENTING DEFLECTION.

.they are the same design...how is the center of gravity "more centered" than the SBP
ONCE AGAIN IF YOU LOOK CLOSE THE HYPERSHOCK MAIN BLADE IS ON THE OPPOSIT SIDE OF ITS PIVOT PIN THIS PUTS ALL THE MASS OR WEIGHT OF THE BLADE OVER CENTER NOT OUTBOARD. 
Inboard center-of-gravity blade and pivot geometry
Performance and reliability first! In the closed position, the blade mass is actually inboard of the pivots! This feature keeps them shut during acceleration to make sure the HyperShock flies true and centers the mass down the center of the arrow. During deceleration, the same geometry helps initiate blade deployment. The pivots double as counter blade stops so when the blades are fully open, the pins are not in a shearing condition. 


That uses the exact same method of blade deployment? NO TAKE A GOOD LOOK AGAIN AS THE MIDBODY STARTS COMPRESSION ON THE HIDE IT CUTS AND OPENS THE TIPS BEFORE THE TRIP LEVERS ARE NEER THE GAME THIS ADS SUPER FAST OPENING TIME

"All others just have a trip lever” YES YOU ARE CORRECT

....it uses the same lever to activate as yours...NO THE HYPERSHOCK LEARNED FROM OTHERS.

You must not have even looked at the pic or went into the link...YES I DID AND IF YOU HAVE EVER SEEN THE DEMO AFTERSHOCK PEOPLE DO AT THE SHOWS THEY WILL USE ALL THE HEADS YOU TALK ABOUT PLUSE ALL THE OTHERS OUT THERE

.I will take a few pics of the 2 side by side if you like...here is another pic till I get down to the shop. PICTURES MIGHT LOOK SOMEWHAT OF THE SAME BUT THIS IS NOT A COPY. WHEN YOU SAY THEY LOOK THE SAME THEY MUST BE THE SAME PLEASE LOOK AT ALL THE BOWS OUT IN THE STORES ARE THEY THE SAME? ARROWS ARE THEY THE SAME? RELEASES ARE THEY THE SAME? SIGHTS ARE THEY THE SAME? TREE STANDS SRE THEY THE SAME? CAMO IS IT THE SAME? 

REMEMBER A PICTURE IS ONLY WHAT YOU SEE ON THE OUTSIDE


----------



## huntsman (Apr 15, 2004)

*Strength and Dependability*

Sorry for being redundant, but regarding your concerns pertaining to the strength of the Hypershock broadhead. These broadheads have withstood all the lab testing and field testing that we have put them through. Having shot basically every broadhead on the market in competition shoots, the Hypershock has outlasted all the others regarding the punishment that I put them through. The reason is because of the ferrule and point being one piece, which actually makes them almost indestructible. 

Now lets get a little technical.

The reason that the Hypershock Series Broadheads are so durable is because they are made out of superhard 7075 T6 (fully machined billet aerospace alloy) Type III Anodized tip and furrel. The Type III-S anadozing is over 10 times thicker than standard anodizing which makes the Hypershock Series Broadhead harder than Stainless steel or carbon steel. What this again does for you is give you the confidence to hunt with a broadhead that meets all of your personal requirements. 

We at Aftershock Archery have engineered a broadhead resolvinig many of the issues that we have all faced in the past when it comes to hunting. For additional information, look us up in our web-site.

Be safe and good hunting!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Strength and Dependability*



huntsman said:


> * Having shot basically every broadhead on the market in competition shoots, the Hypershock has outlasted all the others regarding the punishment that I put them through. *


I would be quite curious about your field datas.
Being an avid broadhead collector, let me tell you that there are currently approx. 400 different broadheads by more than 2 dozens of manufacturers on the market.
Regarding your 25 years of experience, we will come up to 1200 different broadheads.
Personally I would be cautious with claims like "This is the best because I've tested all the rest!".
To make such an announcement halfways scientific, one have to shoot at least 20 animals of let's say 5 different species with each broadhead. So we have a total of 120,000 animals in 25 years, which means 4800 animals a year.
If you have really done this I will respectfully keep my mouth shut but actually I don't think so.



huntsman said:


> * Now lets get a little technical.*


Yeah, let's go.


huntsman said:


> * The reason that the Hypershock Series Broadheads are so durable is because they are made out of superhard 7075 T6 (fully machined billet aerospace alloy) Type III Anodized tip and furrel. The Type III-S anadozing is over 10 times thicker than standard anodizing which makes the Hypershock Series Broadhead harder than Stainless steel or carbon steel. *


You're are right but we have put this in a data-based relation.
Typ III, HCA or hard coat anodization generates a Rockwell hardness of 60-70HRC which is comparable to the hardness of heat treated steel. The finish thickness is a couple of times thicker than Typ I or Typ II but still only 0.001". Not a really thick armor however.
Aluminum 7075 T6 comes along with an amount of copper of 1.5%. I would not recommend an hard coat anodization if the copper is more than 0.8-1.0% because the surface could get somewhat brittle. But that's only my personal recommendation for using as a projectile.


huntsman said:


> * We at Aftershock Archery have engineered a broadhead resolving many of the issues that we have all faced in the past when it comes to hunting. *


I guess Papa Tink would say here that there have not been any issues until the mechanicals enter the market.


huntsman said:


> * For additional information, look us up in our web-site. *


Already done.


huntsman said:


> * Be safe and good hunting! *


Same to you.

............. oh stop, I almost forgot something.
I have tortured my little brain a couple of times about your "anti-wedging-technology" (no buzzwords?? ).
Don't you think that this kind of broadhead is only transfering the wedging from the outside to the inside of the hide?

Let's see how it works:
The tip has to go through hide and maybe bone first = wedge #1.
The non-cutting lever action hooks have to tear the game hide = wedge #2.
The deploying main blades have to open against tissue (ribs) with their non-sharpened side of the blade = wedge #3.

I accept that the hooks have to be unsharpened, allowing the main blades to open at all but I think that brings the whole concept into a dilemma regarding the manufacturers claims.
Please don't take this as a bash or an offense. Let me know if I'm wrong. I'm always willing to learn if a concept is scientifically provable.
I would recommend to put a little sharp blade into the tip like many other mechanical broadheads these days. That would eliminate at least wedge#1. Turning wedging into cutting will increase the penetration performance immensely.

Thanks for your time.
Markus


----------



## dawg (Apr 10, 2004)

WOW 

Any time you would like to challenge the hardness of type III SHC and how it works on the surface I want to be there. As for the rest I wish we could be side by side and go hunting and shoot game at the same time so we could go look at your game after you stick your hand through the gapping hole I slice in the side of mine. Better yet you might just be able to get your head in the hole to see how the insides look.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

dawg said:


> *Better yet you might just be able to get your head in the hole to see how the insides look. *


I guess it would be dark inside because no light can enter through the missing exit hole.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

I don't question that it makes a big hole if it passes through the other side, I just question the strength of that long aluminum Ferrel, and an all aluminum tip, the tip looks to be sharp and has a nice point but how much will it bend mushroom or dull with a shoulder , or rib hit ? 
to me thats the biggest flaw in question, 
I personally like the look of the broad head, but my concerns make me hesitate from using it on big game without fully testing it myself, and want to wait till season to hear some actually feed back from non sponsored archers, on how it holds up.

Personally I hope its a good head, and there is no negative
feed back, and it hold up as well as you say it does.
KEN


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

The Sonoran Hunter that I was shooting claimed the same thing. The broadhead opens inside of the animal in the soft tissue. Sorry I had two baddddd!!!! experiences in a row with this concept and they will never be in my quiver again. The arrow is rocked very hard when the blade hooks catch the hide and deploy robbing the arrow of massive amounts of energy.

I shot a Dall Sheep at a 55 Degree slope 3 times with a rocket sidewinder and blew through it 3 times like hot melted butter, and I shot 2 animals last year, a elk and mule deer both at 56yds with awesome penetration. The Elk was phenominal. A hard quartering shot and the arrow also went through this big animal like hot melted butter. This with a prototype Gladiator from Gold Tip that open as it is penetrating. You'll never catch a broadhead in my quiver that opens in that method. As the other guy said there are 1200 types of broadheads on the market and all methods have been tried. Bowhunters want something reliable with out a lot of gimmicks. Companies make a ton of claims, and I am responsible for a lot of testing and get to see the marketing claims behind a lot of things that turn out to be hype. I'm sure your broadheads have there place but I dont think I'de shoot anything bigger that a turkey with it.


----------



## dawg (Apr 10, 2004)

x-cutter

This is a HyperShock not a broadhead you have shot in the past.
The problems you have or had with other heads is why the HyperShock was made.


----------



## huntsman (Apr 15, 2004)

*The Proof is in the Design*

Hello Everyone,

Appreciate everyones comments and I can tell you this, as stated before this has changed the way I hunt! 

The proof that the HYPERSHOCK Series Broadhead can deliver the punishment to take down every type of game is unsurpassed. I have shot basically every broadhead on the market both competitively and in hunting situations. The Hypershock has taken all the punishment I can dish-out. The proof for me is in all the animals that have been taken down with them. All I can say is give them a try and you too will become a believer. If I hadn't had great success myself with them, I would have never joined there prostaff team. I can honestly say this, for the first time in my life I appreciate being able to represent a great company built on design success (dependability, durability, and quality) that will surely be a customer satisfier. We at Aftershock Archery have really done our homework in resolving many of your hunting issues, and this is because we are hunters too! 

Sorry for being reduntant, but give them a try because you won't be disappointed.

Be safe and good hunting!


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

When does a person use broaheads competitively? Only time I could see using a broadhead in competition is when shooting carboard targets. And then you would want the blades to cut as much as possible and these head wouldn't do that? Just wondering if there are some other competitions that I don't know about that you would use broadheads for.

Thanks


----------



## revj (Oct 7, 2003)

*HYPERSHOCK*

After reading all the negative things that are being said I want to put my input which isn't a lot for who am I!! 
I read 5shots report/ review on it and I cann't wait to try some out!! I think it is the best design in mechanical broadheads that 
has come around! We all have our opinion and that is good, it 
allows better idea's to come into production!! While it may have some things like this one or that is NOT what the broadhead is all about ! It is about building a better mouse trap and a real good one! I like the way it deploys the blade inside the animal so you are not deflected! Here is a link to 5shots test!God Bless revj
http://www.broadheadtests.com/broadheads2.html


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

what about on a big animal like a moose?


also what about for lower KE setups? would you recommend this head as much as a head like a cut on contact magnus stinger for example?

finally what worries me is the small entrance hole.

on a moose, it is common to not get a complete pass through, especially with lower poundage setups, so what happens if the broadhead does not penetrate the oppsite side it went in? with such a tiny tiny entrance hole i would imagine there would be no blood trail to follow?


what do you think?


----------



## runt (Jun 13, 2004)

Name the game that would not go down with a 2 3/4 inch head in its lungs. big small or no pass through it's going down fast!


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

it looks like a good head, my only problem is what if you dont make it through enough to penetrate the other side with the baldes?

the entrance hole being plugged with the arrow shaft, where is your blood trail to follow?


----------



## runt (Jun 13, 2004)

Q: Will the entrance hole be small or big?
A: The entrance hole will be around a 1 inch slice (about the size of other broadheads in the full open position) and then deploy and expand to a HUGE 2 ¾ inch cutting width (1.99” for the 100 grain).

the broadhead cuts a 1 incah slice not poke a small hole the size of you arrow.

This is on the web site
www.aftershockarchery.com

Tinks small hole chat shows how much he has read on THIS product NOT HEADS FROM THE PAST THIS HEAD.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

Ooops...will type this over later. Bad math.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

I was just assumint the entrance hole would be small because the blades dont actually open until they are inside the animal?


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Runt*

Whne you fill out your profile maybe we can chat Not till then!
Your question has already been responded to before. Thanks


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*broadheads*

rocket are the best steelhead or sidewinder


----------



## Popapi (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Reliability, Strength and Dependability*



huntsman said:


> *In the reliability department, the HyperShock™ brings it to new levels. Aftershock refused to consider any design compromises due to cost. No amount of fancy marketing buzzwords are going to make great product. The HyperShock™ simply had to perform to specifications. The materials and processes utilized to manufacture this broadhead are state of the art. From the ultra-strong and light, fully machined billet Type 3S hard anodized 7075-T6 ferrule, to the proprietary curved edge .032” stainless blades that are hard, yet ductile to avoid breaking. The very special anodizing process yields a surface hardness of 65 R-C and is over 10 times thicker than regular anodizing. This special type 3S anodize also has much less of a coefficient of friction than its competition to aid its ability to pass through bone without grinding to a halt.
> 
> From all the abuse that I put the Hypershock Series Broadheads through, I can tell you one thing - They will exceed all your expectations givinig you the confidence to hunt and harvest all types of game animals. For the past 25 years of hunting and shooting competitively, trying everything new that comes on the market, these broadheads have surpassed every mechanical / fixed broadhead that I have ever used. Having hunted / harvested animals, shooting competitively with them and making a believer out of me is why I joined the Aftershock Archery Prostaff.
> 
> ...


Like I mentioned in another post of trying these I just hope you guys make them in 75 or 80 grains.Gone


----------

